# Substitute for dolomite in MTS?



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

I've been reading up on MTS lately, and I think I'm going go ahead and make some for my 40b and cap it with the Eco that's already in there. But there is only one problem, I can't find any dolomite in my area. It seem that is has been replaced by argonite and crushed coral for marine substrates. Are there any alternatives for dolomite that can be used? I have read somewhere that cuttlebone can be used, but I'm still unsure. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

go to www.pawtasticpet.com look for Estes Ultra Reef Dolomite go to the gravel.


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks! One more question, sense the dolomite goes under the MTS, is it ok to use dolomite lime?

EDIT: To order it from that site, the shipping would be $48!!! There is no way that I'm paying that....


----------



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

No you can not use Dolomite lime .


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Dolomite lime is crushed limestone with dolomite in it and will also wreak havoc on your pH because of the limestone. You want pure dolomite as it only slightly raises GH.


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

Ok, thanks


----------



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

if you can't find the Dolomite PM me and maybe I can send you some.


----------



## Dans85 (May 1, 2013)

AaronT Has sent me some, Thanks anyways!


----------

